# [Thu 24th Nov 2011] BRIXTON ALBERT REOPENING PARTY - the warm up! (London SW9 8LF)



## editor (Nov 21, 2011)

DJs 9pm - midnight
FREE ALL NIGHT!

Come check out the new look Albert, fresh from its two week refurbishment! We'll have a brand new sound system to blast away the whiff of fresh paint, with party-ready DJs, laying down earfuls of ska, electro, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, Beyonce and rockabilly.

And lots of Mrs Mills, Frank and Tom.

"Doing the Lambeth Walk - oi!"

DJs

EDITOR (urban75)
An ale-fuelled onslaught of ska, punk, rock'n'roll, big band, rockabilly, Mrs Mills and Liberace in a floor stomping package.

NIPSLA (Falling over studios)
Packing more pop than a Rice Krispies factory, Nipsla's DJ bag is a veritable jumble sale of joy, overflowing with indie, dance, electro and party tunes.

BLUESTREAK (Beyond Fathomability)
Expect a party pack of big tunes from the returning DJ champ.

BARON BOBBY BAUHAUS (charcoal soul)
More mysterious than Robert Smith's eyeliner bag, Bobby gets dancefloors rocking with quirky, darkside indie-pop and kohl-smudging breakbeats.

MULTIMEDIA
Videos and photo slideshows of street photography, random amusements and weird shizzle from the internet.







More: http://www.urban75.org/offline/brixton-albert-reopening-nov-2011.html


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

Is the bar still cheap?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

Blimey, that soon?


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Blimey, that soon?


The interior was completely stripped out last Monday, so there's a ton of work to do. I've still no idea what PA system we're getting.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

editor said:


> The interior was completely stripped out last Monday, so there's a ton of work to do. I've still no idea what PA system we're getting.



I suppose as long as the pumps, fridges, loos and tills work, that's all a pub needs. If there's no PA you DJs can get together and do a little variety show.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 21, 2011)

cheers, hope to pop down.

I cant wait to see the new toilets then accidentally spray all over the floor...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

Brixton Hatter said:
			
		

> cheers, hope to pop down.
> 
> I cant wait to see the new toilets then accidentally spray all over the floor...



Marker pen in hand yeah?


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2011)

We've got the "proper" relaunch the next day - with a live band and everything - but this is so that locals can acclimatise themselves to the changes.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

editor said:
			
		

> We've got the "proper" relaunch the next day - with a live band and everything - but this is so that locals can acclimatise themselves to the changes.



Beta launch then?


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Beta launch then?


If you like, yes.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

Beta-testing! Free samples?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

Free eh?


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Beta-testing! Free samples?


There is an (ahem) "VIP launch" for local businesses at 6-8pm where I believe the price will be right. But if you're not on the list, you won't be getting in!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 21, 2011)

List eh?


----------



## TruXta (Nov 21, 2011)

editor said:


> There is an (ahem) "VIP launch" for local businesses at 6-8pm where I believe the price will be right. But if you're not on the list, you won't be getting in!



I can't do that early anyway.


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2011)

Badgers said:


> List eh?


I'm not on the list. But then I don't want to go to a business launch anyway.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 23, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Marker pen in hand yeah?


The Hootananny did an awful job of repainting their toilets recently - pale yellow paint over tiles which had become massively grafittied. You could still see the graffiti underneath and they'd spilt paint all over the floor. Within a day the new paint job was covered with graffitti like "Voted Worst Paint Job 2011", "Clean me!" etc etc. But the Albert clientele are much more well behaved I'm sure...


----------



## gabi (Nov 23, 2011)

im just trying to picture the Albert's VIP list. christ.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 23, 2011)

It was for businesses wasn't it? Could be all sorts then I reckon.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2011)

TruXta said:


> It was for businesses wasn't it? Could be all sorts then I reckon.


Yep, local businesses, council people - the kind of customers they want to use the pub in the daytimes.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2011)

I've just had a good look around. Hmm.

It seems the brewery's vision of the clinetele is a million miles away from what the pub actually is. It certainly looks rather dandy, but it desperately needs vast amounts of drunken Brixtonites to scuff it all up and de-Wetherspoon it urgently.

The new PA looks underwhelming and the stage is a bit weird too


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

editor said:


> It seems the brewery's vision of the clinetele is a million miles away from what the pub actually is. It certainly looks rather dandy, _*but it desperately needs vast amounts of drunken Brixtonites to scuff it all up and de-Wetherspoon it urgently*_.



How long do you think that will take? Should be sorted for Christmas surely?


----------



## hmmph (Nov 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> How long do you think that will take? Should be sorted for Christmas surely?



tonight surely?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

hmmph said:
			
		

> tonight surely?



 

I bet we will be drinking wine and Ed will be playing Lighthouse Family hits


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2011)

We're still waiting for the comedy twins to finish installing the PA. 14 hours in and they still haven't managed it.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 24, 2011)

Comedy Twins PA?


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2011)

A bevy of urbanites are already inhaling the new paint aromas and grumbling about "change."

We'll be firing up the new PA system at 9pm.

*fingers crossed.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 25, 2011)

editor said:


> A bevy of urbanites are already inhaling the new paint aromas and grumbling about "change."
> 
> *We'll be firing up the new PA system at 9pm.*
> 
> *fingers crossed.


So, how is it?


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2011)

The PA had been installed by Coco the Clown and his comedy pals. 

The entire desk output was going into the compressor, and then the Ultradrive limiter and, at one point, the Midiverb. 

The subs amp didn't work and they even managed to bork the CD decks. 

Oh, and they took away the EQ racks because apparently "we have no need for them. "

Utterly clueless.


----------



## gabi (Nov 25, 2011)

Was that why the booze was on the house for a while?


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2011)

gabi said:


> Was that why the booze was on the house for a while?


Err, no. The booze was on the house because it was an opening party.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 25, 2011)

editor said:


> Oh, and they took away the EQ racks because apparently "we have no need for them. "


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2011)

TitanSound said:


>


The MidiVerb already being removed because it "cut out the PA output". How the fuck had they wired _that_?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 25, 2011)

editor said:


> The PA had been installed by Coco the Clown and his comedy pals.
> 
> The entire desk output was going into the compressor, and then the Ultradrive limiter and, at one point, the Midiverb.
> 
> ...



I want to meet Coco the Clown and his comedy pals, is there a company name for future reference?


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2011)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> I want to meet Coco the Clown and his comedy pals, is there a company name for future reference?


I know what you're thinking. You're thinking that the Grosvenor's PA could use a refresh and what could make it sound better than having everything going through the one reverb unit.

I'll see if I can find out the name of these comedy guys.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Nov 26, 2011)

editor said:


> I know what you're thinking. You're thinking that the Grosvenor's PA could use a refresh and what could make it sound better than having everything going through the one reverb unit.
> 
> I'll see if I can find out the name of these comedy guys.


Actually I'm thinking we have 2 spare effects units: phase + long repeat delay heaven  on everything > joy!
wanted to poop in tonight but got waylaid


----------



## paolo (Nov 26, 2011)

New layout = good
Non shit bogs = good. Mega yay!

Buuuuuut. The smoking area. The big long table. I've fondly called it "The Boardroom of the Weird". It was one of those things. Unintentionally unique. If you were up for it, you'd plonk yourself down and get stuck in. Man there were some good people on that table.

Now of course some are still around, finding tables of their own, but pleeeeease can we have the big, covered, table back.

The board has many more meetings to be done.

When the weird gets refurbished, the weird don't (yet) turn pro.  give us a big table back.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2011)

Word is that the long table will return!

Tonight was fantastic. The new layout worked brilliantly.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Nov 26, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Now of course some are still around, finding tables of their own, but pleeeeease can we have the big, covered, table back.


I was schmoozing with the area manager and put in a spirited case for the return of the long table. He has said it'll be back in spring. I hope this is the case because yesterday evening I popped in for a restorative glass of plonk and a ciggie and the little tables were semi-occupied but it felt really not right to just plonk myself down at an occupied table with one chair left, so I stood, smoked, knocked back the vino and went home.


----------



## gabi (Nov 26, 2011)

Really? They've scrapped the long table? Oh dear.

That was the essence of the albert. christ ive had some ridiculous arguments around that table in the past.


----------



## paolo (Nov 26, 2011)

Mrs Magpie said:


> I was schmoozing with the area manager and put in a spirited case for the return of the long table. He has said it'll be back in spring. I hope this is the case because yesterday evening I popped in for a restorative glass of plonk and a ciggie and the little tables were semi-occupied but it felt really not right to just plonk myself down at an occupied table with one chair left, so I stood, smoked, knocked back the vino and went home.



Similar here. Well, I kind of barged in on the small table in the middle that had become the surrogate 'big table'.

You can't have a boardroom of the weird around a tiny circular table. I feel like I've been sacked. 

*note to area manager* Big table must be covered. We have important 'meetings'.


----------

